# Tool Talk > Wheels >  No Airbags Toyota Tacoma? Truck Tour.

## Catfish

A walk around tour of his highly modified Toyota Tacoma. This is my son's 5 year project of building a highly modified 4x4 Toyota Tacoma pickup. Designed by Travis for High Speed Off-Road, Rock Crawling and Camping. Also go for a ride with Travis and Bruce.

Video Link: 



Follow Travis on Instagram: https://instagram.com/BasikBiker
Follow Bruce on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/gemtrek/

Manufactured Parts used:
Rear Shocks: 
KingShocks Model RS2516-COHRS 16" Coilover w/Springs Pure Race Series Coilover Shocks Â« King Off-Road Racing Shocks : kingshocks.com
King Shocks RS3016-BP4P Bypass 16" 4 tube Piggyback Pure Race Series Bypass Shocks Â« King Off-Road Racing Shocks : kingshocks.com
Rear Bump Stop: Fox Shocks 980-02-323 https://amzn.to/2XUPKQo

Fuel Tank: Jaz Products https://amzn.to/2JQDkz7
Aux. Gear:
RotopaX RX-1G Gasoline Pack - 1 Gallon Capacity https://amzn.to/2XXUgc8
RotopaX RX-2G Gasoline Pack - 2 Gallon Capacity https://amzn.to/2Sp6hpU
RotopaX RX-2W Water Pack - 2 Gallon Capacity https://amzn.to/2JLkIjW
RotopaX RX-DLX-PM Deluxe Pack Mount https://amzn.to/2XOZTOC

Rear Drive: Ruffstuff Specialties https://amzn.to/2XYV8SR
Rear Brakes: Single Rear Wheel Disc Brake Conversion https://amzn.to/2JSxOfp
Front/Rear Axles: Currie Enterpises https://www.currieenterprises.com/axles-floater-kits-3
Yukon Grizzly Locker for Dana 60, 4.56 & up, 35 spline https://amzn.to/2XXIPGo
Rear Sway Bar: TK 1 Racing ROCK CRAWLER SWAY BAR KIT https://store.tk1racing.com/ProductD...tCode=110%2D00
Sterring Wheel: MOMO COM35BK0B Competition https://amzn.to/2XToTUT
Steering Wheel Mount: Sweet Quick Disconnect https://amzn.to/2Y4kXMe
Seats: PRP Racing Seats https://www.prpseats.com/premier-racing-products/
Electrical Panel: Spod Universal Truck Kit https://amzn.to/2y7JANL
Rear Hand Brake: Wilwood Hydraulic Hand Brake https://amzn.to/32Hodkr
Brake Master Cylinder: Wilwood Master Cylinder https://amzn.to/2y2aHta

Front Shocks:
King Shocks Model RS2510-COHRS 2.5x10" Coil Over Pure Race Series Coilover Shocks Â« King Off-Road Racing Shocks : kingshocks.com
King Shocks Model RS2510-BP4P 2.5x10" 4 Tube Bypass
Pure Race Series Bypass Shocks Â« King Off-Road Racing Shocks : kingshocks.com
Bump Stop: King Shocks 2.0″ Bump Stops Â« King Off-Road Bump Stops : kingshocks.com

CV Joints: RCV Perfomance 930 CV https://www.rcvperformance.com/axle-...cv-joints.html


Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

